# 7 String Telecaster (s)



## teleofseven

Hi! 

i'm new here... if that makes me a newfag then so be it.

this thread here will be about the upcoming build of possibly 2 7 string telecasters, made for metal purposes. for djenty stuff, to be more precise. 

i will hopefully start learning my luthiers degree on august, and i've planned to make these telecasters there. i could make them otherwise too... if i only had all the tools and a workshop or such where to make them.

i've wanted to have/make a 7 string for a looong time. and i love telecasters, but not the regular ones. 

i've made a couple mock-ups for you to jugde them:




mapletop
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dummyluthier/5822195054/

and




jet black
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dummyluthier/5822194902/

i'm thinking about these sorta specs:
mahogany body 
3 or 5 piece neck 
BNP aftermaths
ebony fretboard with no inlay 
jumbo frets
25/5 or 26' scale.


the neck will be a set neck because i want the tone to be more mahogany than maple, but i still want a hard maple neck to it.

i'm thinking that the binding would be black,white,black, even on the black version, i think it looke cool when theres just a small white strip going along the outline of the whole guitar, and as for the maple, well black looks damn good on maple.

so there you have it, obviously the project won't be starting any time soon, but when it does, i'll have this thread filled with cu... uuhh pictures and instructions and whatnot. 

what i wanted to achieve with starting this thread this soon was to get your input on what you think about the looks and the specs of this tele. what you think i should add, or perhaps remove, or change. i also want possible pickup suggestions because i'm now using nothing else on my guitars but emgs and i wanna try passives. especially because this is a 7 string.

oh and feel free to check out my flickr account! it'll house all the project pictures in the future.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dummyluthier/

thanks!

-matt


----------



## BigPhi84

First of all,  to the forum.

Second, please think about changing your first sentence. That might fly on UG or HCAF, but on SS.org, we generally frown on making homosexual slang...  unless you are, in fact, actually homosexual. Then, it's on!!!  

Third, your specs look sound (pardon the pun. LOL). You're going just for the tele aesthetic, right?... b/c this won't sound at all like a telecaster. Nice mockup. Did you draw it yourself, or did you use an online generator? The pickguard is cool. I gotta admit, I have tele GAS (gear acquisition syndrome) myself.

Again,  to the site. We have quite a few Finns on the site already!


----------



## teleofseven

BigPhi84 said:


> You're going just for the tele aesthetic, right?... b/c this won't sound at all like a telecaster. Nice mockup. Did you draw it yourself, or did you use an online generator? The pickguard is cool. I gotta admit, I have tele GAS (gear acquisition syndrome) myself.



yeah just the looks, nothing else tele-ish. i did make the pics myself.

i can't wait to get to work on these things.

and thanks!


----------



## scherzo1928

welcome, and I demand many many Pics of both builds!

edit: oh, and best of luck with your builds.


----------



## teleofseven

le sources of inspiration:












and


----------



## Justin Bailey

Bree Olsen, good choice. Paint one in Adonis blood.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hmm, that white 7 string tele is helping me get over my dislike for teles.


----------



## jeremyb

Not a 7 string, but this was my attempt at building a \m/ telecaster:


----------



## Edika

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your builds. It is always nice to see build threads because we get to see the creativity, love and effort people put in their creations. Even though I have never had a lot of experience with tools and wood I swear that in the end I'll try to make a guitar myself after seeing such inspiring work in this site. Which translates to put lots and lots of pictures !


----------



## Antoni0

they look bloody nice  I usually dont like the telecaster model, but for some reason these ones looked rather cool 

perkele suomalaisia


----------



## teleofseven

well... some bad (ish) news. 

i didn't get selected to the school, BUT i am first in the line if someone cancells....

man the stress! 


if you must know how close i was to getting it... it was by 0.1 points!!! 

my total points were 9.4 out of 10 (maximum)


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

BlackMastodon said:


> Hmm, that white 7 string tele is helping me get over my dislike for teles.


 Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## InCasinoOut

How about a tortoiseshell pickguard on the natural one? Sol Niger 333's baritone Rapecaster looks amazing with it:






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/147669-ngd-fender-rapecaster.html


----------



## samincolour

7 string Tele with a reversed headstock. My GOD did you read my mind?!


----------



## teleofseven

i'm thinking of maybe making a curved (not carved) top to either both or just to the maple one. kinda like on the ibanez prestige. also black or white pickguard on the maple version? 3 ply on both? how about some crazy experimental neck profile? also i want opinions on with which one should i go with: neck through or set neck?


----------



## Rotten Deadite

I think Rondo sells a 7-string telecaster.
Agile T-7 Texan Nat 7 String at RondoMusic.com


----------



## teleofseven

Rotten Deadite said:


> I think Rondo sells a 7-string telecaster.
> Agile T-7 Texan Nat 7 String at RondoMusic.com



this thing has to be the most METAL  piece of guitar i've ever seen... except that it's not.

srsly, reeaallly nothing that i would be looking for. however, agile does make some interesting guitars...


----------



## teleofseven

sooo. guess what? the build starts next tuesday, major updates will be added in every tuesday (IF i'm not passed out from exhaustion).

i can however make only one of these two guitars, and i've decided to go with the one with the maple top.

AND it will be a 27' scale, with 22 frets and only a bridge pickup (but it'll have a wire hole ready for a neck pickup if i ever want to add one.) it'll be a set neck, not a neck trough. 

inlays: i don't know yet, suggestions? simple, small and futuristic is the direction, if i will put them in. 

this will be a tight budget build, so parts WILL be cheap and simplistic. 

but you know what's the best thing about cheap parts? it's that they can be replaced.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

ooooooo i cant wait too see this one!! but please, for the love of whatever you believe in, make the headstock tilt back!!


----------



## Mysticlamp

can't wait, good luck


----------



## teleofseven

ibanezRG1527 said:


> ooooooo i cant wait too see this one!! but please, for the love of whatever you believe in, make the headstock tilt back!!



you mean like an angled headstock? ofcourse!


----------



## teleofseven

about colour.

i think i'll paint the backside of the guitar in a very VERY dark purple, almost black. and then i'll wet sand it to a shine, between semi gloss and matte. 

the idea of this came from when i was doing my les paul with nitro.

i first had to add a black colour to it (with a brush, because the colour would've melted the nitro and then it would've all gone to hell) and that colour is similar to a sharpie pen colour. you know when you colour something with a sharpie (alot) when placed under a light, it kinda seems a little purple! the same thing happened with the colour i was using for my les paul!

it looked kinda neat, so wanna put a similar effect to this guitar. just to spice it up a bit


----------



## teleofseven

update.

MATERIALS HAVE ARRIVED. LET THE PROJECT BEGIN... on next tuesday...

does anyone give a s**t for pictures


----------



## wayward

can't wait to see progress pics. Makes me think about Chris Garza's new Schecter sig.


----------



## Levi79

Stoked to see this come together. I'm not a fan of the single pickup idea and I wouldn't put the switch in that location personally. I'd also go for 24 frets but to each his own. I'm still super stoked to see this.


----------



## teleofseven

Levi79 said:


> Stoked to see this come together. I'm not a fan of the single pickup idea and I wouldn't put the switch in that location personally. I'd also go for 24 frets but to each his own. I'm still super stoked to see this.



it will have 24 frets, it won't have two pickups unless i somehow become a millionare and be able to buy a second BNP aftermath. BUT as i (think) said there will be a hole drilled inside the body, for the wires of the neck pickup, if i ever have the money or need for a neck pickup.

aaand about that swithc. well... there's no need for a switch if there's only one pickup and i just sortof added that blade switch on the mockup... because it's a mockup.

i think i'll have a 2 way toggle switch for splitting the humbucker and volume knob. i never use the tone knob on my guitars. and if i ever add that neck pickup, then i'll have that 2-way replaced to a 3-way, which will act as a pickup selector.

the controlls will NOT be placed like they are on the picture.

EDIT: oh and a question to you american guys: i paid 170&#8364;=234$ for a rough mahogany body plank, rough maple neck plank, sawed ebony fretboard and a maple top. deal or steal? (and ofcourse i mean, would you have gotten the same stuff cheaper in the states?)


----------



## aWoodenShip

*subscribed.


----------



## Kamikaze7

First off  to the forums!

Secondly, awesome to see more come about on the Tele 7 forefront. Both of your projects look really interesting! Will definitely like to see end results!

My GAS for a 7-string Tele originally came abouts from the Stephen Carpenter Stef T-7 in black, then were blown out of the water by Alex Wade's (from Whitechapel...) ESP Custom Shop Tele he just got. So far, Alex's Tele 7 is high on my last as for features, functionality and specs . But am curious to see how yours come out.

Good luck and will be checking back for updates!!!


----------



## teleofseven

first update... sort of.

so......................fml. 


i forgot my damn camera and i didn't even get much done today. 

i know. you're upset. don't worry. so am i.

but i took this photo, just to have it as like a starting point picture.







so what do we have here... dumb question, so let's move on!

i basicly focused today on making templates, and trying to get all the planks planed and.

i achieved making a neck template and a start of a neck pocket, pickup and bridge template. i also made a body template... which i don't really need, but i wanted to see how the neck would look with the body.

i also got the neck plank planed and noticed that it really doesn't need to be a 3 piece neck.

on my first tele, i made a 1 piece (with a seperate fretboard) neck. and i've NEVER had any issues with how the guitar stays in tune or warping. 

this plank looks pretty good, and when it still is 25mm thick, i figured that it's best to leave it to be a one piece neck. if i would make it a 3 piece, i'd have to re-plain it, which would make the plank thinner. and i don't want that. thicker the plank, the more glue surface area!

besides. i like a thick neck.

so that's that for this update, hopefully the next tuesday i will get that maple plank split and glued on to that piece of mahogany, start working with the neck and finish the templates. because after that, this project will gain some speed!


----------



## TresGatos

Great to see another 7 string tele coming together! 

Are you sure of your bridge/pickup placement on your templates?

This is mine at 25.5" scale with 24 frets and the bridge is way north of what you seem to have. 


You decide to go 27" scale?

looking forward to your progress.

EDIT: I see you did say 27' (hehe) 27" scale. OK, carry on. All is well in the world.


----------



## synrgy

teleupyerass said:


> AND it will be a 27' scale






27 feet?!


----------



## Konfyouzd

King Kong scale ftw


----------



## scherzo1928

synrgy said:


> 27 feet?!


 
for the djents


----------



## teleofseven

27 feet? ...right.


----------



## Konfyouzd

teleupyerass said:


> 27 feet? ...right.


 
They were just having a bit of fun with your typo...


----------



## teleofseven

TresGatos said:


> Great to see another 7 string tele coming together!
> 
> Are you sure of your bridge/pickup placement on your templates?
> 
> This is mine at 25.5" scale with 24 frets and the bridge is way north of what you seem to have.
> 
> 
> You decide to go 27" scale?
> 
> looking forward to your progress.
> 
> EDIT: I see you did say 27' (hehe) 27" scale. OK, carry on. All is well in the world.



well, us (most of the world) use metrics so i didn't know that i'm supposed to have two " there. 

i could just fuck up your heads and say 686mm, but that would mean nothing to you, because you wouldn't know how many inches that is.


whatever.

the measurements on the templates are all correct, but the pickup placements aren't. they're just mockups. as is the bridge.... and the pickguard.


i however do like a more trebley sound from my pickups, so i tend to place them closer to the bridge.

and as for the scale, i tune my 6 string guitars to drop c. and i want to have that same tuning, but with the seventh string tuned to G. 

sooo that would be G C G C F A D

25.5''''''''''''''''''''''''' would not be a long enogh scale for a G tuned string, so decided to go with 27''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''.

EDIT: oh and i'm making a few different headstock desings (all tele inspired) and will add pictrures of them here later.


----------



## celticelk

scherzo1928 said:


> for the djents


 
Or, in this case, the djiants.


----------



## teleofseven

so here's the headstock. 



...i'm getting a boner...


----------



## gheoss

check these out for ideas


----------



## teleofseven

i don't like that headstock. 

this is how mine WILL look like:





i may add some extra length to the end of the headstock, because the tuner is so close to the end.


----------



## aWoodenShip

teleupyerass said:


> i don't like that headstock.
> 
> this is how mine WILL look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may add some extra length to the end of the headstock, because the tuner is so close to the end.



Dude.... yes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think adding some extra length to the headstock is a good idea, looks kinda weird and nonuniform. Classy logo though.


----------



## Scrubface05

Should be a fun project, pics needed when done!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

teleupyerass said:


> i don't like that headstock.
> 
> this is how mine WILL look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may add some extra length to the end of the headstock, because the tuner is so close to the end.



Oh god yes, do it!!!


----------



## teleofseven

you like my floor? 



these are though times...


----------



## teleofseven

update time!


...as soon as i've finished eating this subway....


----------



## teleofseven

it's tuesday, and like everyone knows (nobody?) tuesday is updateday...thingy.





thus starts the epic journey of tuesday.





body plank being planed from the other side, it will then be fed to another planer that sorta sandwiches the plank between a plate, 2 rollers and a blade. result: a perfectly planed and evenly thick plank of mahogany. the same was previously also done to the neck plank.





purrrrrfect.





i got this plank cheaper and this is the reason why. this crack will not be a problem at all, because the whole backside of the guitar will be painted over.





planing planing planing... but not complaning k LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOl!!11teh





14 degree angle.





i think everyone will agree with me when i say that THIS is the correct way to do it. but can you believe it!?: my teacher (a real luthier) said that it's not the correct way! i even told him about that ruokangas video where it was demonstrated that this way is the right way! i mean the fucking headstock snapped right where it was glued, on the wrongly made neck! vintage/old school farts...





glue it! note: that's just a pencil line that my teacher drew.

and finally:




a book mached maple top... which warped immediately after splitting it  

soo that does it for this update. i might do something before next tuesday, and i'll be sure to post all that stuff here.


----------



## teleofseven

i just ordered all the parts, but not the pickups yet (yes i'm trying to get them both purchased at once)

even when going with cheap parts, they still set me back about 230. 

they're all hosco, which i guess is the same as gotoh, but lower quality/price. tuners are a no-name-brand and cost only 25 per 6 tuners. the dealer however refused to sell me just one extra tuner, so i had to buy ANOTHER SET OF TUNERS!? 

i've had the same tuners on the first guitar i ever built, and if i remember right, they weren't all that smooth but they will work for the time, untill i can afford better ones. 

so the total money spent is around 400

but... the covered aftermaths will cost me around 300 to 330.  i really hope they're worth the obnoxious price tag, since they cost almost as much as the rest of the guitar.


ps. i don't want to be an asshole, but it would be nice to get some replies here


----------



## AstonAston

Musza's Kiwicaster
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/157537-ngd-kiwicaster-7-a.html


----------



## BlackMastodon

Woah, 300 Euros for a set of BKPs?! I knew they were expensive but I was expecting them to be about the same price as EMGs. Also, regarding hardware, I say it's just better to shell out the extra dough for better hardware right off the bat, especially if you are just going to get it later anyway.
Looking forward to progress.


----------



## teleofseven

BlackMastodon said:


> regarding hardware, I say it's just better to shell out the extra dough for better hardware right off the bat, especially if you are just going to get it later anyway.



nope, don't have the money right now to buy better parts, and i have to get this guitar done quickly. besides, all the parts i ordered are pretty much the same i have on every other guitar that i've made (all my guitars) but not the tuners. honestly, so long as the part isn't a moving part, a cheap part will be just as good as an expensive one. 

take the bridge for example.




there's nothing wrong with a bridge like this. it just isn't gotoh. 

all i would/will change is the tuners, the jack, the pot and the pickup selector.

i love simplicity. BUT i wouldn't mind having a hipshop bridge ect. 

normaly i would buy hardware with more price, but they are shaped the same, they're made of the same material and they look the same as the cheaper ones. apart from electronics or, as i said, moving parts. their quality can be immediately measured by their price. pots, machine heads, jacks. all that stuff has to be a little more expensive, for them to be good.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is making me even more inclined to get a T-7.


----------



## teleofseven

vampiregenocide said:


> This is making me even more inclined to get a T-7.



i've always wondered how singlecuts never took off like doublecuts did.

i've never seen a production 7 string telecaster model from any manufacturer. 

or one for metal (other than the jim root model)


----------



## HaMMerHeD

They generally don't balance on the strap as well as double-cut guitars with offset horns do.

But don't discount the single-cut's mass appeal. The Les Paul, after all, is a single-cut guitar.

Guitars are pretty little, light-weight things (compared to bass), so it doesn't matter as much, so there are lots out there. I believe that's why you don't see nearly as many LP or telecaster (or boutique SC) basses out there.

And let's face it...7-string guitars are still on the fringes. They have widespread acceptance in metal, and a lot of jazz players like them, but in more mainstream rock and pop, they are nearly nonexistent.


----------



## teleofseven

tuesday. 

camera ran out of battery, but i got some pictures. 

some parts arrived from the mail.





this was a pleasant surprise





dat center line





this guy is your best friend when making a center line.





and it's as straight as a straight man.





gluing the two halves of the maple top wood stuff thingy. this was later planed and i'll glue it on the body today... maybe.





lines drawn, getting ready for cutting.





sawed.





and there i ran out of battery. but what i got done:

-headstock is sanded and waiting to be drilled.
-thinned the mahogany plank a little more, it's 41mm thick now
-planed the top plank, 6mm thick.
-made a routing guide for a router. it'll be used in making the neck straight.

i've come to a point where i can make stuff at my home now too! so more updates are to follow THIS WEEK. kewl eh?

so, it's 21.35 here. i've been awake and working since 06.20. i'm ready to pass out, good night.


----------



## Syriel

teleupyerass said:


> i've always wondered how singlecuts never took off like doublecuts did.
> 
> i've never seen a production 7 string telecaster model from any manufacturer.
> 
> or one for metal (other than the jim root model)



Chris Garza and Schecter would like to say hi.






Great build. Hoping to see more updates.


----------



## teleofseven

Syriel said:


> Chris Garza and Schecter would like to say hi.



yeah that's a signature model it's not a production model made to be part of a productline, in my books.

it's kinda like stephen carpenters 7-t, and i think it'll only be a limited run.

looks awesome though.


----------



## AstonAston

Cool headstock! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## garza

Haha you tha man!



Syriel said:


> Chris Garza and Schecter would like to say hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build. Hoping to see more updates.


----------



## Syriel

garza said:


> Haha you tha man!



Well it's your sig that's got me GASSING for Tele's all of a sudden, so


----------



## teleofseven

sigh...


----------



## teleofseven

i found a suitable workplace in where to build this guitar. i've never had one, so you can imagine the dust that was always covering my appartment, after i had been working on my guitars.

so this place is basicly a "club house" that is in a bomb shelter (every buildig must have one)

it's a very simple place, it only has 1 power socket a 60w lamp.
but it's completely soundproof. so the people living in the building can't hear me working, which is very important for a workplace like this.

sooo how about some pictures?





















perfectly straight, sooooper tight fit and almost flush with the body = perfect.




purrrrrr.....

























clean-up tiem








bye bye new workplace...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Awesome work on that pocket! And what could be more metal for a guitar than to be born in a bomb shelter?


----------



## peagull

I've never liked Tele's much until I see more of the 7 string ones. Leo Fender was clearly well ahead of his time as they were clearly meant to be 7's not 6's! 

Loving the build man. It's looking sweet and the reverse Tele headstock just works. Some quality skills you're showing and I will be keeping up with this thread.

On a tangent, part of me would love to see a guitar that stays like that. I'd never own one and would probably mock anyone who used one but a shovel guitar would make me chuckle, and what can be more Metal than a guitar you can do gardening with? 



teleupyerass said:


>


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Keep up the build!


----------



## BlackMastodon

peagull said:


> On a tangent, part of me would love to see a guitar that stays like that. I'd never own one and would probably mock anyone who used one but a shovel guitar would make me chuckle, and what can be more Metal than a guitar you can do gardening with?


Wait for Gibson to do it.


----------



## teleofseven

http://youtu.be/AKzF3uK3SkY?t=16s


















fin


----------



## awesomeaustin

looks great man. Keep it up!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Delicious mahogany.


----------



## teleofseven

should i post an update?


----------



## musikizlife

Yes pleaseee!


----------



## teleofseven

alright, i'll do some binding first. EDIT: oorr maybe not. i've lost my glue.... so an update tomorrow then... darn.

btw. i've decided to use tru-oil as a finish. would someone know what sort of stain should i use (on te wood, not mixed to the oil)?


----------



## Pikka Bird

I am so on board with the tummy cut blended into the outline! Very nice work throughout.
Are you going to work a little more on the headstock? To me it looks a little... hand-drawn, if you know what I mean. Kinda like what the USA Custom tele-style headstock might have looked like before they cleaned it up.


----------



## teleofseven

Pikka Bird said:


> I am so on board with the tummy cut blended into the outline! Very nice work throughout.
> Are you going to work a little more on the headstock? To me it looks a little... hand-drawn, if you know what I mean. Kinda like what the USA Custom tele-style headstock might have looked like before they cleaned it up.



it's supposed to be a modern version of the tele headstock.


----------



## scherzo1928

I like where this is going.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i really hope you put "fucker" on the headstock in fender letters. its such simple yet clever word play hahaha


----------



## teleofseven

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i really hope you put "fucker" on the headstock in fender letters. its such simple yet clever word play hahaha



oh i will


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I want to see more.


----------



## teleofseven

this is the third guitar i've done that had binding. i'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## turenkodenis

Always wondered what the correct location. Does this matter?


----------



## teleofseven

no i specifically wanted them to be that way


----------



## ibanezRG1527

looking sexy!


----------



## teleofseven

you know, i've been already playing with the idea of making another 7 string.

this would be something similar to a decibel, you know something ultra modern and classy.

having a 7 string really opens the world for new tunings and such. and i've always had a guitar per tuning, so another 7 string will be needed indeed.


----------



## teleofseven

soon soon. next update before sunday. i promise!


----------



## TomAwesome

That looks nice as hell so far!


----------



## xHavokUndeadx

sup dude. not to long ago schecter made this and it has to possibly be the nicest tele ive lies eyes on. its the Chris Garza signature model. its running about $900 if your looking for a quick fix with out building one.


----------



## ozzman619

yup that schecter chris garza sig looks like a beast, ive never got to play one yet but i would still buy it


----------



## ktingz

turenkodenis said:


> Always wondered what the correct location. Does this matter?



i should imagine that on closed units like these tuners i would be fine, however over time (the one on the left) the cog will be pulled away from the wormdrive from the tension of the strings!


----------



## nomnomnom

I am very jealous!

Looks awesome!


----------



## ASoC

Dude, nice bomb shelter guitar 

Love the 7 string tele look, and the binding


----------



## Jontain

Thats coming along nicely man, keep up the good work.


----------



## teleofseven




----------



## Solodini

The frets combined with the markers looks like an oriental temple's roof.


----------



## Jontain

Wow I really like those inlays, very original! (or atleast i have never seen them done like that before!)


----------



## BlackMastodon

Those inlays are very cool! Really subtle, I like them!


----------



## Wretched

Nice inlays! Simple, unobtrusive and cool. Will have to remember these!


----------



## GJDK

Awesome inlay. What a good idea...


----------



## teleofseven

fretboard FINALLY done. it took me some 20hrs to get done. BUT this is the best fretwork i've ever done. i'm so pleased with it. i may start with shaping the neck today or sunday. tomorrow i'm going ice fishing.

here's where i'm currently at, with a mockup pickguard  djentdjentdjentdjent





i'm unemployed atm, so i've now time and intrest to continue this project.


----------



## teleofseven

so.

i just finished shaping the neck. and it feels amazing. it's a nice D shape, but a little flatter on the middle. from the 3rd fret it's 22mm thick and on the 12th fret, 24mm thick. so not really a think neck, but not a baseball bat either. 

it's just as thick as my other teles neck.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

do like!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I really like how the effect of those inlays visually.


----------



## teleofseven

ThePhilosopher said:


> I really like how the effect of those inlays visually.



i was actually going to have white strip on both sides of the fretboard, but then i thought "what if i do it like this".

i think it looks neat. i think i've seen it on some other guitar but i can't remember.

thanks guys!


----------



## teleofseven

sry for double posting.

so, what is there still to be done?

well, not much. i just need to rout the pickup(only one for now) and control cavities and then shape the neck heel and then sand and stain the whole guitar.
then finish it.

then all i need is to save up for a BKP and it's done!... may take a while.

but if the neck was glued into the body, i could already play it


----------



## Solodini

*BKP. BNP is a xenophobic british "political party".


----------



## teleofseven

Solodini said:


> *BKP. BNP is a xenophobic british "political party".



oh dear me, but ofcourse youre right! i shall re-edit my posting right away!
tally-ho!


----------



## teleofseven

a double post again, but what can i do?

today i did some routing. 










and i glued the neck.

yesterday i heard something amazing. 
a certain god of guitars and amps might be helping me with this project
in the near future. that's all i'm gonna say for now.  

hes proof that there still is good people in this world


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Dare I guess Ola?


----------



## teleofseven

how'd you guess?


----------



## andrx

i love this project!


----------



## teleofseven

so i shaped the heel and the horn, to ease access to the 24th fret. i can just get my pinky on it = good enough. then i sanded the whole guitar, using first 100 grit sandingpaper and finally 240 grit. then i raised the grain (by wetting the surface) and sanded it again with 240 grit. i did that twice.

and then i stained the whole backside of the guitar guitar. 

i could've finished the guitar tomorrow, but unfortunately the store where i bough the polyurethane didn't have the right thinner. so i gotta wait until tuesday for it to arrive. but the poly i will be using is *Hempel dura-satin*

it's supposedly a VERY hard finish. plus it's satin which is just nice.

picture time





























the next update will be a NGD update.


----------



## youshy

Found this thread tonight and I'M LOVIN' IT!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Oh my. That's a nice looking tele! And that heel looks really good, too.


----------



## SrDeMaFp

Damn, looks good man! That inlay looks fucking sharp as hell!


----------



## Levi79

Awesome dude. Stoked to see it totally finished! I'm going to be starting my first build very soon and it's probably gonna be a tele!


----------



## teleofseven

the guitar is done.... 

it looks like sex.


BUT, asio4all is such a piece of crap that i really can't record anything with the guitar (since it sounds like poop) so no NGD before my m-audio fast track arrives from the mail, some time next week.

no pictures either untill then.


----------



## youshy

teleofseven said:


> the guitar is done....
> 
> it looks like sex.
> 
> 
> BUT, asio4all is such a piece of crap that i really can't record anything with the guitar (since it sounds like poop) so no NGD before my m-audio fast track arrives from the mail, some time next week.
> 
> no pictures either untill then.



THIS IS A TORTURE!


----------



## teleofseven

well. here it is! 













































(i don't remember if i'm allowed to post that many images in one post. if not, then please pm me first!)

and the final specs:

27'' scale neck
medium jumbo frets
12 degree fretboard radius
BKP Aftermath from ola englund's solar 7 proto!!!!
1 push-pull volume knob, for splitting the humbucker.
neck thickness at 1st fret 22mm and the same at 12th fret
bone nut

ebony fingerboard, maple neck, mahogany body with a maple top.

finish used: hempel dura satin (modified alkyd = oil varnish)

the pickup selector currently is not wired, i'll have to think something for it.

it sounds fantastic, tho a little lower output. but that just means more tweaking from the amp. it sounds awesome. and it works for whatever you wanna play. not just djent.


*Special thanks goes to Ola Englund for sending me the pickup! if it wasn't for him, i would've had to wait for maybe more than a year before i could afford the pickup! There still is some good people left in this world.

you guys should check him out!*

fearedse&#39;s Channel - YouTube
Ola Englund (Fearedse) | Facebook
Ola Englund | Guitar nooooobing Blog


(mods, i've asked and got a permission to post that! no ban please!)


better pictures to come.... sometime. 
no soundclips tho! i suck ass a playing, i'm more of a guy who loves to build guitars but doesn't play them so much... weird, right?

thanks to everyone!


----------



## Solodini

It looks acoustic, with that stain et c. Congrats.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Thats a sexy heel on that thing. And I swears I was a Heman tele-hater before joining this site.


----------



## wookie606

I want an 8 string version of that.
My tele 8 GAS increases.

That thing is stunning, congrats man!


----------



## Yooxa

Ola is the man! Super nice build!


----------



## BlacKat Guitars

Nice work and #1 reward for guitar photo background. I assume you have a cat?


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

Thats beautiful, and Ola is such a nice guy too!


----------



## teleofseven

BlacKat Guitars said:


> Nice work and #1 reward for guitar photo background. I assume you have a cat?



actually no  i guess that shit on the door is from a piece of dirty snow that got kicked off my shoes there... i hope


----------



## JuggernautCorp

Turned out to be a very great guitar! Really good job, congratulations man, you are a pretty decent guitar builder. Although the fact that the "Fucker" text is not on the headstock makes me reaaaaaly sad. Man, why did you dropped that? It was an awesome, totally original idea!


----------



## teleofseven

JuggernautCorp said:


> Turned out to be a very great guitar! Really good job, congratulations man, you are a pretty decent guitar builder. Although the fact that the "Fucker" text is not on the headstock makes me reaaaaaly sad. Man, why did you dropped that? It was an awesome, totally original idea!



i never dropped the idea of putting it on there, just never got to it.


----------



## JuggernautCorp

teleofseven said:


> i never dropped the idea of putting it on there, just never got to it.



I hope you will some day.


----------



## dryhumor

It's not "Fucker".. But my guitars have a catchy name. I kinda hated Tele's before this post as well. Great build!


----------



## JuggernautCorp

dryhumor said:


> But my guitars have a catchy name.



That is utter boor, I love it! :-D


----------



## teleofseven

alright. so...

the neck has sadly started to suffer from slight warpage.

the neck has warped so that it "dives" from the 17th fret. and from thereon 'till the 2nd fret it's bowing like mad. luckily the trussrod (which has been adjusted to hell) has straightened that area, but the little dive still remains. 

i'm a big fan of super low action, but it's not possible with this neck. but still it's very playable, infact the playability hasn't suffered one bit. it just can't do that hellaflush action .

this would've been avoided if had made it a 3 piece neck, instead of a 1 piece.

next time i make a neck, imma have that sucker from quarter sawn rock maple. imma make it a 3or5 piece with CF rods. that oughta keep it straight dangit. (it'll also be a bolt-on, so i can huck it on the roof if it doesn't prove stable.

i'll never make a set neck again from regular maple... 

it also had a scenario with the pickup sounding wrong, but that was sorted with a better, non tap pot.


now.... does anyone have ideas on how i could fix that little dive? i assume i'll have to rout a couple of skunk strips, but i wonder how'd that fix the dive since it's right at the heel.


----------

